# My latest creation!



## loopybike (6 Sep 2019)

I don't post too often, but some may remember my "Loopybike" or my "rocket sidecar"

Well, here's my latest creation. 

I give you "The Streamliner"






It's based on a Dutch bike. 
I added an electric hub motor to the front wheel. The bodywork is all hand made from aluminium using traditional methods. 
It's a laugh to ride and gets LOTS of attention!






View: https://youtu.be/zf2dCldwAtk


----------



## midlife (6 Sep 2019)

Love it  will the aluminium polish like the Caravans?


----------



## Cycleops (6 Sep 2019)

Wow!


----------



## tom73 (6 Sep 2019)




----------



## loopybike (6 Sep 2019)

midlife said:


> Love it  will the aluminium polish like the Caravans?
> 
> View attachment 483850


Yes, if I could be bothered!
I actually like the brushed look better.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2019)

Looks like something Flash Gordon would ride to work.


----------



## annedonnelly (6 Sep 2019)

I love the retro styling.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Sep 2019)

Great work but I want to see more of that flat twin behind it


----------



## Yellow Saddle (6 Sep 2019)

You are a genius my friend. Please post more.

Nothing pleases me more than seeing someone with a skill, acquired over years of working at it, execute something as brilliantly as this.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

Looks amazing.  Chapeau. 

Not sure it'd handle so well on a fen road in a crosswind though...


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Sep 2019)

Completely bonkers!


----------



## loopybike (6 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Looks amazing.  Chapeau.
> 
> Not sure it'd handle so well on a fen road in a crosswind though...


Yeah the cross wind at santa pod was a little "exciting"!


----------



## loopybike (6 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Great work but I want to see more of that flat twin behind it







Flat 4 air cooled. Sort of vw.... Sort of!


----------



## otek59 (6 Sep 2019)

loopybike said:


> I don't post too often, but some may remember my "Loopybike" or my "rocket sidecar"
> 
> Well, here's my latest creation.
> 
> ...



Absolutely amazing it looks stunning love it


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

loopybike said:


> Yeah the cross wind at santa pod was a little "exciting"!



I bet they were... 

Seems to me like you drew inspiration from German 1930s sci-fi posters and films - it's got that "look" to it.


----------



## Mrs M (6 Sep 2019)

That’s fab


----------



## Jenkins (6 Sep 2019)

I can't decide whether you are a genius or completely off your trolley!.

Either way, that's brilliant


----------



## slowmotion (6 Sep 2019)




----------



## C R (6 Sep 2019)




----------



## Cuchilo (6 Sep 2019)

Off his trolley but owning a workshop allows you to play


----------



## loopybike (7 Sep 2019)

I just enjoy making crazy stuff!
I know I won't be lying on my death bed thinking "I wish I'd made less daft stuff"


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Sep 2019)

Brilliant, love it!
Does the cover come off easily?
How do you deal with mechanicals, oiling the chain, punctures?
Dismantle the bike every time?


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Sep 2019)

loopybike said:


> I just enjoy making crazy stuff!
> I know I won't be lying on my death bed thinking "I wish I'd made less daft stuff"


Same here mate , i own a joinery workshop and love messing about making stuff thats never going to be worth the time it took to make it .


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Sep 2019)

Cool bike.
The yoof in the hoodie didn’t bat an eye, he’s not impressed!


----------



## loopybike (7 Sep 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> Cool bike.
> The yoof in the hoodie didn’t bat an eye, he’s not impressed!


Ha ha that's my son. He says I embarrace him. That's how it should be!


----------



## loopybike (7 Sep 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Brilliant, love it!
> Does the cover come off easily?
> How do you deal with mechanicals, oiling the chain, punctures?
> Dismantle the bike every time?


Yes the body is made from 3 panels, each held in place by a few screws. The screw heads are domed to look like rivits. 
The front wheel cover is in two halves.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Sep 2019)

Very Nice


----------



## Chris S (9 Sep 2019)

Do you have puncture resistant tyres?


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Sep 2019)

Flash Gordon never gets punctures!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Sep 2019)

Late to the party but; that is amazing. Once again I'm in awe of your creativity and craftsmanship.


----------



## loopybike (12 Nov 2019)

Hi, 
I'm now looking to move this on if anyone is interested. 
£1200 for an unique electric bike, drop me a pm


----------



## sheddy (12 Nov 2019)

FAB !
Gotta be worth an article in a national magazine ?


----------



## loopybike (21 Nov 2019)

Open to offers


----------

